# Busted Me M1



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Request permission to say 'oh c*ck!' on an international web forum.










This will mean a second replacement crown stem in less than a year :crybaby:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

That's a shame, how did it happen?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stupid Boy


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> That's a shame, how did it happen?


Dunno really. I was just re-setting it to wear to work on Friday and the crown popped off without warning or undue force. :shocking:

Roy had replaced the stem after the thread had been stripped by the original owner. Guess you get the occasional wrong'un cause I've heard this happen with expensive stuff, and folks here say its an ETA thing rather than an O&W thing. Shame though 'cause I'll miss it whilst its away for a fix, :cray: and my M4 and Mirage have never missed a beat.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Stupid Boy












Don't Panic, don't panic!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Fulminata said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Boy
> ...












Well I wouldn't worry sir, I'm sure the army will pay for another one dear chap.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Sounds rather worrying, I wonder does the stem have some misalignment issues?

Regs

Bry


----------

